# The Homeless doberman-Toby



## Eris13021 (May 16, 2009)

He is a 4 yr old red dobie. been very well trained. doesnt like rex's in your face i wanna play with you personality. so we keep them separated. 

his family had a housefire and they are friends of my parents. i couldnt stand to see them going to get rid of him because no one wanted to help them. so here he is. They said it may be 4 weeks maybe a little longer. i told them not to worry he is fine and safe here.

yes he is skinny. the fire happened a week ago and he wasnt eating well and he is very stressed out and freaks if left alone which they said he was never like that before. his owner went back into the house to get him, now thats dedication and love. well here he is. Toby.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

he doesn't look too skinny, he's a little on the thin side and it would be bad for him to loose anymore but he's not terrible. Maybe put on 2 pounds and he'll be good. Glad he's got somewhere to stay while his family gets back on their feet.


----------



## Eris13021 (May 16, 2009)

Keechak said:


> he doesn't look too skinny, he's a little on the thin side and it would be bad for him to loose anymore but he's not terrible. Maybe put on 2 pounds and he'll be good. Glad he's got somewhere to stay while his family gets back on their feet.


he should put weight on once he gets settled in. i dont blame him for not having much of an appetite. poor guy has had a rough couple weeks. im also getting some stuff together for his family, as they lost all the kids christmas stuff too.


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

He's lovely!


----------



## Eris13021 (May 16, 2009)

i just wish he would stop pacing so much. he never settles down and just paces and paces. poor boy. we get him to settle at night but during the day he just wont settle


----------



## Justo (Dec 17, 2010)

Great looking dog!


----------



## michelle2010 (Nov 21, 2010)

Poor guy & I feel awful for him and his family. What a heartbreaking thing to happen to them. I will keep the family & Toby in my prayers.


----------

